# very nice Am elm in MSN area



## treeman218 (Oct 31, 2006)

I got a call about this tree today and took a look at it this afternoon. I'll be formally measuring it tomorrow. 

Height: ~74'
avg crown spread: ~117'+
Trunk Diameter (no measured circumference, yet): ~ 5.5'

I can't seem to upload photos but thought that I'd get things started here.

Sean


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow! You'll have to show it to me next time I'm in the area.

BTW, this boards moderation requires that all posts be vetted by a moderator first. Which is why it did not show up when as soon as you submitted it.

Bring your inclinometer on Monday, Dave wants to use it to check against his Biltmore measurment on a red oak down the raod from him. If it's not the champ, I'd bet it's in the top five.


----------

